# I checked out the Infiniti G35 today in person ! !



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Overall, an excellent car. I didn't test drive it yet but I will make arrangements to go back.

The interior is much nicer in person then the pictures and the seats are very comfortable though they are nothing like our sport seats. They are more luxurious and softer.

The interior is very clean but I can't imagine driving one of these in a manual when it comes out becuase the center console is really high. I feel like you sit deeper in the G35 than the 330.

The outside is much better looking in person, the front looks a little on the wide side and IMO is not it's best angle, the side looks pretty sharp and I really think the rear wraps up the design really well.

It looks like it's going to be a winner for the driver that wants a fast luxurious sports sedan. When I got back into my 330, I felt like I was hopping into a Sports car in comparison to a Luxury sporty sedan that the Infiniti felt like.

Also I forget to mention the interior is difinitately more roomier in both the fron and back then our 3er, it just felt like a slightly bigger car.

Another thing, the salesman was a nice middleaged guy who really knew the details and target segment this car is aimed at. When he asked what type of car I drove and I said a 330, he DID NOT knock it. He said straight out that Infiniti is aiming to be the Japanese BMW and they are looking to make this car compete directly against it. He respected the BMW for what it is, and he admired his won Brand for what it wanted to be :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

Interesting observations Alan, thanks.

But isn't Infiniti planning several different variations for the G35, including a sport version and a track version? I don't recall what they entail, but it might be reasonable to assume that they'd include sportier seats in each of those variants.

I wonder if my local Infiniti dealer has them in yet....

;-)


This just in: I just called my local dealer and they too have them in. I've got a 4pm appointment to check it out. Yeah, baby, yeah!


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

hts said:


> *
> This just in: I just called my local dealer and they too have them in. I've got a 4pm appointment to check it out. Yeah, baby, yeah! *


Give your impressions when you see it, also, someone over at another board pointed out that the footwell has an intrusion into it where the transmission tunnel is. Check it out, it is low in the footwell by the right ankle/foot area, it kind of sticks out like a hump.

It didn't bother me from sitting in it, but let me know what you think


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

OK, you got my curiosity going... I will go check it out too.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Emission said:


> *OK, you got my curiosity going... I will go check it out too. *


heh heh . . . I've got that effect on people !!!


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

*It's been nice 'knowing' you guys...*

Some of you will undoubtedly wish me 'good riddance,' and to those, I bid you a fond adieu.

I wasn't planning to even bother driving the stupid thing--after all, it's only available in a slush-box today, so what would be the point? I still can't stop grinning, and we left that thing at Rosenthal Infiniti over an hour ago! Who would've thought that a slushbox could put such a smile on my face?

I think it's safe to say that Nissan has belted it out of the park with this one. Before you all start flaming me, let me acknowledge that I (unlike many of you), don't come from a long line of BMW fanatics. The 330i is my first foray into sports sedans; my dad didn't/doesn't own one; I'm not into BMW's racing heritage or ALMS or GP or any such thing. I just enjoy driving for the sake of driving. That's all. And for me, the name 'BMW' is actually a disadvantage (I know I shouldn't concern myself about what other people think, but even at 36, I still do, and would prefer not to be associated with most BMW owners--sorry).

First of all, this thing hauls serious butt, even in manu-matic form. With 3 of us in the car (my wife and a rather large, i.e., 6'3" 250 salesman in the back seat, with puh-lenty of room, I might add), this thing felt as fast as my 330i 5-speed. I don't know if it is or not, but it certainly FELT as fast.

I like how the instrument panel moves up/down with the steering column. I liked the (optional, manual) reclining rear seats. I loved how the brakes worked. We went out to one of the vacant parking lots near Wolf Trap and he really had me get on it. Took it up to 50mph and SLAMMED on the brakes. I'll have to compare specs, but again, my unofficial seat-of-the-pants testing tells me that this thing stops quicker than a 330i.

I like the standard in-dash 6 CD changer, and the built-in compass. I found it really easy to get comfortable in the power seat, and even though it wasn't sport package equipped (is that an option for automatics?), the seat and suspension were ok. I'm going to give them the benefit of the doubt that both will be improved with the 6-speed. I'm also enamored about the concept of having a 6-speed.

What else? Not sure. Overall I found it to be very impressive and the pricing is simply astounding. I've still only got 5,800 miles on mine (picked it up in Munich last May), and wonder what mine might be worth in the secondary market this Fall, when the 6-speed arrives.

I might have to go back out and test-drive another one tomorrow--just for the pure fun of it!


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Sounds like your outta here . . . See ya !!!

Just kidding guy !!

Did you find the hump by the drivers right ankle annoying or you didn't even notice it.

Also, did your salesman confirm that the 6 speed will be out by sept ? ? ?


edit: (forgot to add) The guy I spoke to said next year for the 6 speed


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

hts,

Thanks for the honest impressions. I'd much rather read the truth then the "stories" some people post here. I need to go check-out the car myself.

Infiniti lost me to BMW in 1997...but I have been waiting for them to come out with a winner.


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

Great!!! I'm curious now.  You know what they say? Curiosity killed the cat. I'll swing my local Infiniti Dealer tomorrow and check it out. *I'm sure it won't live up to my high standards.*


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

Follow-up...

Alan, I didn't notice any sort of hump intrusion in the wheel well. I didn't see your comments ref. the hump until after we returned from the test drive, and so I wasn't looking for it, which is probably good, as I might have otherwise been hyper-sensitive to it.

A couple of other thoughts...

While I have 'ette on my 330i (since I didn't much care for BMW's leather in the E46 and didn't think it was a significant upgrade over the 'ette), I really, really liked Infiniti's perforated leather in the G35. I have no idea what other seat surface options Infiniti plans to offer in the G, but I loved their leather. My wife thought that it was pretty nice too (and she agreed with my decision to choose the 'ette over the leather in the E46).

Also, I really liked the rear vents in the G (I think they're part of the premium package). I also liked how the front seat vents tilted up and down (the entire pod, not just the vent louvers, like in most cars). Provides much more control over the air flow.

I can't comment on the stereo (I drove a car with PP, so it had an upgraded stereo--I think just 80 more watts--200 vs. 120 standard), as I didn't even think to turn it on until I was pulling back into the dealer lot. It was like, "oh yeah, there's the stereo, maybe I should turn it on and see how it sounds..." I was really so much more into the driving experience, the intoxicating sound of the engine, the road feel, etc....

Not that I would ever expect to use it, but I think the G has a longer base warranty included (4 yr/60k miles maybe?), although I don't think they provide comp. maintenance for the first 3 years like BMW.

My salesman also indicated that he's heard the 6-speed won't be available until next CALENDAR year, not this Fall as I (we) had previously heard rumored. I guess we'll just have to wait and see on that one. I don't know much about Nissan's/Infiniti's manual gearboxes, but I can't imagine it being any worse than my E46 (in my humble opinion, the clutch engagement and relatively long throws on the E46 are an achilles heel--remember, I came from an Integra GS-R, which has to have one of the best clutch/gear shift patterns of any mass-produced car).

I also forgot to mention that when we were in the Wolf Trap parking lot doing the braking tests, he had me do a couple of other tests that I've never done before. The first one (with Traction control engaged/on), he asked me to turn the wheel all the way to the right, and, from a dead stop, begin accelerating slowly, and then faster and faster until I floored it. I think I made my wife sick, but that was pretty cool. He then had me repeat the test, but this time with the traction control OFF. MAN, what a friggen' blast that was! This car had 24.8 miles on it when we left the dealership, and I thoroughly abused this car (with my un-named salesman's encouragement, no less) more in 20 minutes than I've done to my car in almost a year. We (I) had so much fun this afternoon (in a slushie, no less), than I still feel like a 12 year old who experienced his very first roller coaster this afternoon--I'm practically giddy.

Alright, enough of my ramblings. I've got to get some sleep so that I can be at Rosenthal Infiniti first thing tomorrow morning when they open, begging for another thrill ride...

;-)

P.S. I know these things are stupid, but I really like the signature Infiniti round analog clock, and that stupid digital dashboard compass. I don't even care what direction I'm normally driving in (I have a pretty good sense of direction), and I know I could buy one of those Donnolley (sp?) compass rear-view mirrors and replace my current one, but that's not the point.

Did I mention that there's also dual-zone climate control? And of course, we all know that the 6-speed (6, not 5, baby!) is rumored to have 280 hp (that's 540i territory last time I checked). 540i room and performance at an E46 price. What's the downside? Oh, and I don't think it plows like a 540 either.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Great write up hts., What is stopping you from trading your car in now ? ?

You seem to really be loving that car !!

Also, I don't think it's stupid to like the little extra touches like the analog clock because those little touches really add a lot to the overall ambiance(sp?) of a car.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

Gotta' have a manual gearbox (and I'm really looking fwd to their execution of a sporty 6-speed).

(And thanks for humoring me on those silly little things). I also found Infiniti's placement of the power seat controls (on the 'inside' top portion of the seat, near the center arm rest) more intuitive/easier to access/use than the typical location found in most cars, including our E46's).


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

It's has a very appealing "sports sedan" look to it... unlike the 02 325i. The infiniti silver is nowhere near as punchy as BMW's... it's almost a metallic beige not a silver. 

Hopefully, the Japanese start hitting closer to the 3-series than they ever have before. And it comes with a 6-speed--- BMW is starting to really drag it's heals with content. 

I will have to take a closer look. I also look forward to the Z350 being launched.


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

We used to have a 4th gen (1995-1999) Maxima SE 5-speed in my house, so I know how those VQ engines can throw you into the seatback!

The 6-speed arriving soon shouldn't be an issue at all, since it's coming straight from the JDM Skyline parts bin.

In case you Ci guys didn't know, a coupe version is releasing later this year. Keep in mind that the G35 is identical to the JDM Skyline sedan, so the coupe will indeed be available with the same engine and transmission, not to mention the AWD GT-R model. M3's need not try.

Sigh, that dark red one that has been sitting on my dealer lot for the past 3 weeks is really starting to call my name out everytime I drive by. This thread is *not* helping the situation!


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Before you make your decision, I'd encourage you to take your 3er out to that same parking lot and do some of the same tests... might help give you a better frame of reference. :dunno:

Hey, I hope it's great... competition is always a good thing in the marketplace. And it sure sounds like you had fun, and you can't argue with that! :thumb:


----------



## WRS (Dec 22, 2001)

I looked at one at the car show this weekend and I must say I was Unimpressed! The front view is wide with the Now cookie cutter Japanese stretched headlight look. The rear end is to narrow compared to the front end. On the inside the materials are nice, but I did not like the design. The center dash panel is to small and the console is high and wide, my arm felt like it was on a window sill. The console will have to be redone for a manual. The biggest thing that turned me off was the park brake. It's a peddle that sticks up out of the footwell and looks like something out of GM's rental car fleet. mY .02:tsk:


----------

